# Good DSLR Beginner Books?



## boon4376 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My family will be getting my mom a DSLR for her birthday this year (Probably a K-r), what would be a good book to teach the basics and more?

She's not the type of person to sit down and scour the internet for free lessons as I would so a book would be best, and I don't want her to be one of those mom's with a DSLR that takes 5,000 pictures at every event that are all terrible. 

Any help is appreciated, Thanks


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2011)

She doesn't have to 'scour the Internet'.

Bookmark Digital Photography Tutorials
Guidelines for Better Photographic Composition.
http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/
www.strobist.com

But a good 3 book series is Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Volumes 1, 2, and 3 

*Plus 
*
Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera 

*And
*
Learning to See Creatively: Design, Color & Composition in Photography (Updated Edition)


----------



## table1349 (Sep 6, 2011)

By far the most important book to read first and foremost.  More than once, and preferably more than twice. 
http://www.pentax.jp/english/support/man-pdf/k-r.pdf

It's amazing how many people forget this little and most important book.


----------



## WesternGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

As far as basics go, the latest edition of _Digital Photography for Dummies_ would, in my opinion be a great place to start as far as books are concerned.  Don't knock the "Dummies"  books, the few that I have seen are very well written and easy to read.  My wife bought me the latest edition (at the time) about six years ago when I moved from film photography to digital photography and it was a very useful introduction to the whole subject of digital phototgraphy, everything from choosing a camera to how to get stuff onto the computer, etc.  My 0.02¢ worth.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## boon4376 (Sep 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> She doesn't have to 'scour the Internet'.
> 
> Bookmark Digital Photography Tutorials
> Guidelines for Better Photographic Composition.
> ...




Thanks for the links.



WesternGuy said:


> As far as basics go, the latest edition of _Digital Photography for Dummies_ would, in my opinion be a great place to start as far as books are concerned.  Don't knock the "Dummies"  books, the few that I have seen are very well written and easy to read.  My wife bought me the latest edition (at the time) about six years ago when I moved from film photography to digital photography and it was a very useful introduction to the whole subject of digital phototgraphy, everything from choosing a camera to how to get stuff onto the computer, etc.  My 0.02¢ worth.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> WesternGuy



Almost took the dummies route, but went the complete idiots rout instead. Got great reviews on Amazon.
Amazon.com: The Complete Idiot's Guide to Photography Essentials eBook: Mark Jenkinson: Kindle Store



gryphonslair99 said:


> By far the most important book to read first and foremost. More than once, and preferably more than twice.
> http://www.pentax.jp/english/support/man-pdf/k-r.pdf
> 
> It's amazing how many people forget this little and most important book.



Yes thanks, very good advice. though it teaches you about how to set settings in the camera, it doesn't go into much detail about how things work or different techniques.


----------

